# Devils Own DVC30 ISSUE



## YusufGTI6 (Sep 25, 2013)

Hi 

I have a devils own dvc 30 on my 2012 mk6 gti. Having an issue, meth is not spraying. Only the red light on the controller stays on. No matter what rpm or setting it wont show the green or yellow light.

If i switch the controller off and on, the orange light blinks 3 times and red just stays constant

Please help. What could it be?


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Damg that sucks man....ive never had a problem with my controller (knock on wood) but i do have a buddy that received his kit with a bad controller....i think he just called and returned it for another new one

Hope u get it fixed :beer:


----------



## volks8 (Aug 28, 2008)

double check all connections, check if your ground is bolted down to a clean surface. (sand down and make it shiny)

i actually bolted my ground on top where all my fuses are located. used a self tap and bolted to ground behind on dash frame. i also soldered ALL my connections and heat shrink together to make sure i wouldn't have any issues with loose connections. also, my problem was i had put my pump too far from reservoir and was causing issues. so put it right under reservoir if possible. :thumbup: good luck man


----------

